# TT RS ---> Querks (Curious if others have noticed)



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

First of all, I want to start by saying that I love my TT RS!
This is the best all around car that I have ever owned. 

Just a couple things I noticed after driving it for the past month or so that I thought I would share to see if anyone else has experienced them.

1. Pulsing Brake Pedal
While sitting at stop lights with the engine running and my foot on the brake pedal, I notice the pulsing feedback through the pedal. 

Anyone else notice this?

2. Long Start
Starting the car, I noticed the engine takes just a little longer to turnover and begin running when compared to other cars I drive. Is this a 5 cylinder thing?

Anyone else ontice this?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> First of all, I want to start by saying that I love my TT RS!
> This is the best all around car that I have ever owned.
> 
> Just a couple things I noticed after driving it for the past month or so that I thought I would share to see if anyone else has experienced them.
> ...


I see both of those items all the time. The pulsating break pedal has gotten annoying (and consistent) enough that I'm going to bring it in to Audi soon.

As for the long start, sometimes it starts up quickly, sometimes it takes longer. If I undershoot the starting and stop cranking too soon, it takes an especially long time to start the next time I try. :screwy:

Another item I would have listed is the squeaky brakes. My brakes squealed like a dump truck for the first 1000 miles I had the car. Then I took it to a track day and really heated up the brakes. Now they're quiet as a mouse... not a single squeal for hundreds of miles since. I suspect they may start squealing again once I wear them away a bit, so I'll just have to heat them up again.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Anyone hear a weird fan noise when applying throttle, shortly after a cold start? I get this all the time.

Yeah, it takes forever to start up and the brakes squeal like little pigs.

The car is possessed. I'm sure.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

The little brake thing is no big deal to me and I have found that if you put it in neutral, it is nearly imperceptible. Mine has always started right up but I'm used to TDI's and an old 1.8T. It seems just fine to me though. The brakes do squeak during very light pressure super slow crawling speeds. They're fine under all other circumstances.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

The brakes are fine on mine, I haven't really noticed any pulsing but I'll keep an eye out. The brakes have also stopped squeeling when I apply them.

It does however take a fair amount of time to start, but that too has gotten a lot better with time. I was a bit concerned, however it's fine now so no "real" problems.. 

Happy as larry with my baby


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> Anyone hear a weird fan noise when applying throttle, shortly after a cold start? I get this all the time.
> 
> Yeah, it takes forever to start up and the brakes squeal like little pigs.
> 
> The car is possessed. I'm sure.


Bed in your brakes! (if you haven't done so already) You can read about these procedures online, but basically you do repeated HARD stops from 60 mph down to 5 mph just short of the ABS threshold ~10 times in short succession to really heat them up, and then drive around to cool them off (don't stop while they're hot).

That should hopefully fix the squealing issues (it did for me, 100%).


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.

At least I know now that it's somewhat normal behavior for the TT RS.

I'm really not worried about either item, but I will mention them to the dealer when I bring it in a couple weeks to put on my new tires* for winter.

The squeaky brakes come and go, but are to be expected I figured with a good (high metallic) pad material. Once you bed-in your brakes, as mentioned, you should take care of it (at least for awhile). Mine don't seem to do it quite as often as when I first got the car. I'm at 1800 miles now.

*Michelin PS Sport A/S 255/35/19s on my factory wheels.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> At least I know now that it's somewhat normal behavior for the TT RS.
> 
> ...


My brakes used to squeal like a dump trunk EVERY stop once they got warmed up in stop-and-go traffic. It was driving me crazy to the point that I was researching how to modify the brake shims in the car to add more dampening. (I actually found out that the brake pads are the same size / shape as used in the Subaru STI, which has 2-layer shim structure instead of 1-layer. I ordered the Subaru shims with the intent to swap them in if the squeaking didn't stop.)

Then I bedded in the brakes with repeated hard stops (and a track day), and ever since then they have not squeaked *even once*! Not the slights peep. It's been amazing!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Brake problem solved!
For the slow start, just turn the contact on, put your belt on, and,then, start the engine.
That gives the fuel pump a few seconds to feed the engine.

My concern/problem is the gas tank,14.5 gallons versus the 16.5 of my mk1's...I loose 50 miles a tank. Now, factor the gas mileage,24.5 mpg,driving on eggs, versus the 28mpg of the mk1...
It was 400 miles per tank versus 300 miles now, with the RS.

I don't think this car is for a 40,000miles a year driver...shoot...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

You know, that may be why I'm not experiencing the slow start issue. I've gotten used to turning the key to the on position and waiting just a few seconds before firing it up. I've done it for years on the mkI to let the fuel senders come to life and it is standard procedure on the TDI's as well. I've gotten so used to this I didn't even think of it.:screwy:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You know, that may be why I'm not experiencing the slow start issue. I've gotten used to turning the key to the on position and waiting just a few seconds before firing it up. I've done it for years on the mkI to let the fuel senders come to life and it is standard procedure on the TDI's as well. I've gotten so used to this I didn't even think of it.:screwy:


Yeah funnily enough that's what I do.. I let the dials do their back and forth thing whiel i plug my iPhone in and hear all the fuel pumps go and everything else, then I start it and she starts perfectly everytime. I probably do it more so just because it's like that race car kind of thing when you flick the fuel switches and it engages, then you can start it. Nice start to the mornings  hehe :laugh:


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> My brakes squealed like a dump truck for the first 1000 miles I had the car. Then I took it to a track day and really heated up the brakes. Now they're quiet as a mouse...


You're welcome... and thanks for breaking. I think I cleaned a lot of pads on Saturday!


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Yep I have both the issues posted by the OP

The long start up does not bother me since letting the pump prime seems to work wonders.

The Brake Pedal Vibrations/Pulsations do bother me some and I a wondering if anyone has been to Audi and what they said/did for this??

Thanks..


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

I've only had the long start a couple of times. I have the pulsing brake issue all the time. It feels like my foot is sliding off the brake pad. Very odd.

Something else I noticed with this car is if you have one window rolled all the way down there is incredible vibration. Both windows down and there's no vibration. Only when one window is all the way down. I'm sure this is a known TT issue. Seems like an obvious design flaw.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> First of all, I want to start by saying that I love my TT RS!
> This is the best all around car that I have ever owned.
> 
> Just a couple things I noticed after driving it for the past month or so that I thought I would share to see if anyone else has experienced them.
> ...


I have a 2009 TT 3.2 AWD and I have the same pulsating brake feel. It must be the DSG or are you feeling it on a manual?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

orlanderlv said:


> Something else I noticed with this car is if you have one window rolled all the way down there is incredible vibration. Both windows down and there's no vibration. Only when one window is all the way down. I'm sure this is a known TT issue. Seems like an obvious design flaw.


That's a carryover from the mk1 TT. If you drive at speed with just one window down it feels like your head will get crushed from the air pressure. If you just crack the other window just a bit it's usually enough to make it more bearable.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That's a carryover from the mk1 TT. If you drive at speed with just one window down it feels like your head will get crushed from the air pressure. If you just crack the other window just a bit it's usually enough to make it more bearable.


I've noticed even with both windows all the way down that I still get the wind buffetting once the speed gets high enough.

I typically play around with window(s) opening to get the combination to stop the buffetting.

Not a big deal, but noticeable.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> I've noticed even with both windows all the way down that I still get the wind buffetting once the speed gets high enough.
> 
> I typically play around with window(s) opening to get the combination to stop the buffetting.
> 
> Not a big deal, but noticeable.


How odd, I never get these problems at high speed.. The only problems I've had regarding that is the passenger seatbelt making noise from the wind.. :facepalm:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

joshsmith said:


> How odd, I never get these problems at high speed.. The only problems I've had regarding that is the passenger seatbelt making noise from the wind.. :facepalm:


Tell your passenger to sit still and shut up


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> I've noticed even with both windows all the way down that I still get the wind buffetting once the speed gets high enough.
> 
> I typically play around with window(s) opening to get the combination to stop the buffetting.
> 
> Not a big deal, but noticeable.


Yes, the wind buffeting is terrible. I can't drive on the highway with the windows down. This was especially annoying on the straight sections of the track since I was required to have the windows down. 

Perhaps there are some wind deflectors that one can purchase just for track days? I'd be game.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

At what speed does the buffeting become a problem with both windows down? Of the quirks listed so far, this one has me most concerned...


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

FYI, my car has been in service for three days while the "squeeeeling" brakes issue gets sorted out. I was told today that a special grease had to be ordered for my TTRS. Ok. I should pick it up tomorrow...hopefully sans squeal.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> At what speed does the buffeting become a problem with both windows down? Of the quirks listed so far, this one has me most concerned...


Ok so 210kph is fastest I've now hit. 4th gear rev limiter before I kinda thought about cops sending me to jail hahah. 

At like 150+ it buffers like a bitch!! Why's it do that so much?!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Marty said:


> Yes, the wind buffeting is terrible. I can't drive on the highway with the windows down. This was especially annoying on the straight sections of the track since I was required to have the windows down.
> 
> Perhaps there are some wind deflectors that one can purchase just for track days? I'd be game.


I can't imagine the RS is different from the S, and I had no problems at 135 and a helmet on. I kinda expected it to be windy. 

BTW, I love the little "prime the fuel pump" trick when starting the car...so much quicker to start once you do this.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> I can't imagine the RS is different from the S, and I had no problems at 135 and a helmet on. I kinda expected it to be windy.
> 
> BTW, I love the little "prime the fuel pump" trick when starting the car...so much quicker to start once you do this.


The buffeting goes crazy on my car once I hit about 65-70 mph. It's almost painful.


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

FYI

If you roll the windows up around 1 inch from the bottom this will completely eliminate the buffetting. I have done it with success at multiple speeds (Below 120MPH) 

Above that you really should have the windows up lol


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Some thoughts:
- Noticed the long start issue. Will have to try the suggestion.
- I notice the pedal pulse, and I'm always in neutral when stopped.
- Bedded the brakes in the first week. Noise went away.
- The wind buffetting gets absurd at high speed. Feel like my ears will pop, and that's with a full-face helmet on. Will have to try different widow heights.
- The seatbelts flap like crazy at speed also.
- Mileage gets better very quickly. I'm at 3K and getting 30+mpg freeway. Yes, this is my DD.
- Querks? Quarks? _Quirks_.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Marty said:


> Then I bedded in the brakes with repeated hard stops (and a track day), and ever since then they have not squeaked *even once*! Not the slights peep. It's been amazing!


Big disappointment for me today. Squeal came back just as bad as before our track runs.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

In the grand scheme of things with how good the car is; if the worst thing about the car is wind buffetting, some brake squeel, allowing the fuel pumps etc to start before you start the car, we should all be lucky - the car is bloody awesome and for little things like that, I'm just not at all fussed by it because overall I couldn't be happier with it. It could be a lot worse in terms of reliability in that the interior is not at all plasticy or cheap, the car runs perfectly and has no issues (touch wood) and it looks and goes AWESOME!! 

People look at these cars and say wow (or wanker in many cases lol) and I think of it as a little mini supercar. I genuinely love my little RS and would gladly wait another 9 months for it.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> I genuinely love my little RS and would gladly wait another 9 months for it.


Thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

joshsmith said:


> In the grand scheme of things with how good the car is; if the worst thing about the car is wind buffetting, some brake squeel, allowing the fuel pumps etc to start before you start the car, we should all be lucky - the car is bloody awesome and for little things like that, I'm just not at all fussed by it because overall I couldn't be happier with it. It could be a lot worse in terms of reliability in that the interior is not at all plasticy or cheap, the car runs perfectly and has no issues (touch wood) and it looks and goes AWESOME!!


Having spent the last two years of my life with an S5, the quirks mentioned so far really are minor annoyances, if even that. Bedding new brake rotors/pads is a good idea on any car, and having to give the fuel pumps a bit of time isn't the end of the world, either. I'm still mildly concerned about the buffeting, but then the S5 isn't completely devoid of this problem, either.

I suggest reading up on S5 (especially 2008/2009 S5, 4.2 TFSI V8 and general B8 platform) quirks to put the above into perspective.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Almost every modern car I've had (last 15 years or so) has had interior buffetting with windows down at some speed. Aerodynamics have become important to the overall performance and gas mileage figures, cars are designed with their windows CLOSED. Don't know why it is a surprise that weird things happen when you go fast with them down, in fact all of my cars have been fine up to around 50-60, above that not so much. The last one I tracked was my Cayman S. It didn't have as much buffetting as the RS does, but with a helmet on and concentrating on the "line" I didn't even notice what was left. I think it's a non-issue to complain about.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> Almost every modern car I've had (last 15 years or so) has had interior buffetting with windows down at some speed. Aerodynamics have become important to the overall performance and gas mileage figures, cars are designed with their windows CLOSED. Don't know why it is a surprise that weird things happen when you go fast with them down, in fact all of my cars have been fine up to around 50-60, above that not so much. The last one I tracked was my Cayman S. It didn't have as much buffetting as the RS does, but with a helmet on and concentrating on the "line" I didn't even notice what was left. I think it's a non-issue to complain about.


Sure. But if the buffeting gets unbearable at 50-60, rather than above 50-60, it can easily take away from the fun during daily driving. I drive with my windows down for most of the year (thanks to CA's almost complete lack of seasons, and understanding fully what it does to the car's aerodynamics), and it makes up a large part of the enjoyment I derive from a car.

All that said, I haven't driven a TT, yet, so I'll cross that bridge when I get to it. Chances are it won't be that bad, anyhow.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mkauzer said:


> Big disappointment for me today. Squeal came back just as bad as before our track runs.


My brakes just started making slight squeaking Moises every now and then yesterday, so I may be in the same boat soon. It's still WAY better than it was before the track event, but it may get louder over time...

The event in January at Thunderhill should take care of that.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> My brakes just started making slight squeaking Moises every now and then yesterday, so I may be in the same boat soon. It's still WAY better than it was before the track event, but it may get louder over time...
> 
> The event in January at Thunderhill should take care of that.


It isn't uncommon for aggressive pad compounds to need a re-bed if you're not using getting them up to temp frequently. Usually just day-to-day commuting will lose all of the bedded material on the rotor and you'll have to re-bed to desqueak. At least it's a fun process


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

That makes sense. They returned to squealing just after I washed the brake dust out. Like Marty's, they seem to be quieting the more I drive them. 



JohnLZ7W said:


> It isn't uncommon for aggressive pad compounds to need a re-bed if you're not using getting them up to temp frequently. Usually just day-to-day commuting will lose all of the bedded material on the rotor and you'll have to re-bed to desqueak. At least it's a fun process


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Another querk...The size of those outside rearview mirrors!! I mean if you make a sharp left turn, you cannot see the apex, I mean where's the apex??? can't see... that humongous thing is in the way...
And while,I'm at it, be ready to get drenched,if opening your door when raining...Water rolling from the roof is on you and inside the car...
Did 312 miles with a tank,today, with 1400miles on the car,driving on eggs...Hope for more.
Love the torque!
Suspension is rough.I'm gonna drive it for 5000miles, see if I can live with the gas mileage...
If I keep it,I'll switch to 18/245/40.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It isn't uncommon for aggressive pad compounds to need a re-bed if you're not using getting them up to temp frequently. Usually just day-to-day commuting will lose all of the bedded material on the rotor and you'll have to re-bed to desqueak. At least it's a fun process


That is just what I thought about the pad material.

The squeaking really doesn't bother me knowing it can be controlled.

For those that are bothered, I'm sure you can get a less aggessive material (ceramic pads?) that won't dust or squeak as much. Of course, the trade off is some degree of performance, I'd imagine.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> It isn't uncommon for aggressive pad compounds to need a re-bed if you're not using getting them up to temp frequently. Usually just day-to-day commuting will lose all of the bedded material on the rotor and you'll have to re-bed to desqueak. At least it's a fun process


I'm not claiming to be an expert here, and I didn't respond to the post with someone telling me that I needed to bed the brakes, but you guys are over analyzing this. I don't think you "lose" pad material from the disc when you drive around town doing gentle stops. But, our performance brakes are dusty and they squeal when cold. Warm 'em up or get rid of the dust, and they quiet down. If you don't like the squeal, get some cheaper pads.


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

I took mine down to Audi last Saturday to have the brakes fixed. I was told it was a known issue and there was a recall on the TTRS because of it. I got my TTRS back on Wednesday. Yep, it took that long to fix the issue. Tuesday they called me to tell me they were ordering a special "paste" for the pads.

I got my TTRS back and the squealing was gone. It just came back a very very small amount this afternoon but my car sounds like a different car now whenever I brake.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

interesting... too bad they dont install new brakes


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

orlanderlv said:


> I took mine down to Audi last Saturday to have the brakes fixed. I was told it was a known issue and there was a recall on the TTRS because of it. I got my TTRS back on Wednesday. Yep, it took that long to fix the issue. Tuesday they called me to tell me they were ordering a special "paste" for the pads.
> 
> I got my TTRS back and the squealing was gone. It just came back a very very small amount this afternoon but my car sounds like a different car now whenever I brake.


Think your dealer is just telling you what you want to hear. The only "issue" with our brakes is hard pads on big brakes=some squeal. I find it very hard to believe there is a "recall" on our cars that no one except your dealer has heard of. As stated by many others here, if your brakes are squealing, stomp on them hard a couple times and it will go away.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

I can believe MAYBE a TSB vs. a "recall" and the paste they put on the car is probably just anti-squeal which ultimately burns off anyways. Used the stuff for years and stopped recently b/c at the end of the day it just created a mess.

Like others have said give them a good shove from time to time to get some heat in there and get keep the rotors cleared up of any road gunk. I tend to do this w/my R32 and it clears stuff up.


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

Just telling you what I was told. If you want more info just contact the service department over at Audi Henderson in Nevada.


----------



## Taipei_E92 (May 30, 2011)

The air buffeting on my 2008 TT got pretty intense at 120km/h. My e92 is quiet. But who cares, it's a TT!!! It's the price you guys pay for having such a hot looking car! I wouldn't mind!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Some followup:

- Windows - I raised the windows about 2" this past weekend at the track. Either it helped, or I'm just getting used to wind buffeting at high speed.

- Brakes - They've never squeaked since breaking them in (and running at the track)

Marty, can you confirm that the pads are the same as STI pads? That would be a lifesaver for me, since I need some track pads. Stock pads just don't cut it on the track.


----------



## taloysius (Dec 25, 2011)

I've had the squealing brakes and the pulsing brake pedal too. I assume both will correct as the car is broken in (just picked up mine this week). 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.018558,-114.075929


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> Some followup:
> 
> Marty, can you confirm that the pads are the same as STI pads? That would be a lifesaver for me, since I need some track pads. Stock pads just don't cut it on the track.


That's what I've heard from some knowledgeable folks on the VAGOC forums. Visually that looks to be the case as well. But I haven't physically verified it.



taloysius said:


> I've had the squealing brakes and the pulsing brake pedal too. I assume both will correct as the car is broken in (just picked up mine this week).


Sorry, but no such luck. My brakes stopped squealing for about 1000 miles after a track day, but now they're as loud as ever in full dump-truck fashion.

And as for the pulsing brake pedal, that's also just as bad as ever (now ~4,000 miles on the car).

I'm planning on asking Audi to look in to it at my 5,000 mile service. But it seems like a systematic TT-RS issue, so I don't really want them to trial and error on my car if they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## orlanderlv (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm at 2800 miles with two track days under the TT-RS belt. The squealing brake issue is non-existant as of right now and I haven't noticed the pulsing brake in 2+ months. I had no issues with the brake pads while at the track. They seemed very very good and better than those on my BMW 135i. The brakes even got a couple of compliments from a couple of instructors.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Hi all,

I've been working with a master tech at a local Audi dealer, and he's requested that everyone with a TT-RS that has been having these issues (vibrating brake pedal and squeaky brakes) take their car in to their local Audi dealer and report the issue.

If enough people report the issue, then Audi will seriously look in to it and correct the problem (especially on early new market releases like the US TT-RS). 

I took my car in recently, and there was a Technical Service Bulletin for the squeaky TT-RS brakes. The "fix" in the TSB involved removing the pads, adding some crease to the back, and re-installing them. The noise was definitely significantly reduced (but not eliminated completely).

As for the vibrating brake pedal, the master tech had a hard time reproducing the issue, but based on how the system operated and my description of the issue, they replaced one of the intake pieces that contain a built-in check-valve that provides a vacuum source for the brake booster. We'll see if that fixes the issue for me.

*FYI, the squeaky brake bulletin was TSB # 2017130/10, and the replaced vacuum pipe was part # 8J0-611-931-N.*

Again, please take your TT-RS cars in to the dealer and describe the issues that you're seeing (even if they're minor) so that Audi will develop a fix for everyone. If nothing else, mention the issues at your 5,000 mile free service, and insist that the tech calls the Audi Tech Line to report the issue.

Thanks!


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Marty, do you also get the vibration when lightly applying the brakes? I feel a slight chatter when slowing slowly.
Mike



Marty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been working with a master tech at a local Audi dealer, and he's requested that everyone with a TT-RS that has been having these issues (vibrating brake pedal and squeaky brakes) take their car in to their local Audi dealer and report the issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Hey, since this thread has been resurrected, has anyone noticed noise from the front halfshafts? Like maybe the left more than the right. Seems worse when cold.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Hey, since this thread has been resurrected, has anyone noticed noise from the front halfshafts? Like maybe the left more than the right. Seems worse when cold.


What kind of noise? I occasionally notice a little thunk when turning a tight radius at low speeds. Otherwise, I've heard no noises. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> What kind of noise? I occasionally notice a little thunk when turning a tight radius at low speeds. Otherwise, I've heard no noises.
> 
> - Jeremy -


It is clunky, like something is loose.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

No brake pedal pulse. An occasional squeal from the pads...really not an issue for me. But without a doubt, absolutely no clunking. I have noticed that this car is hard to park, and by that I mean when I get home I feel like I need to go somewhere else. eace:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I've had one instance of vibrating brake pedal, very strange sensation and did not appear to affect the pedal feel.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Well, my brake pedal vibration wasn't totally solved by the new vacuum pipe, unfortunately. I just felt it again this morning.

It was just a trial and error by the dealer, so I'll get it back in there and we'll find the solution eventually!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

$øK said:


> No brake pedal pulse. An occasional squeal from the pads...really not an issue for me. But without a doubt, absolutely no clunking. I have noticed that this car is hard to park, and by that I mean when I get home I feel like I need to go somewhere else. eace:



Definitely hard to park! 

Someone teased us about our GTG in Philly…about our parking jobs (not between the lines) and I pointed out that the point of owning an RS was to drive it, not to park it!

I'm like a girl in love…. I grin like a fool when I think about, see or get into this car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mkauzer said:


> Marty, do you also get the vibration when lightly applying the brakes? I feel a slight chatter when slowing slowly.
> Mike


Hmm I don't really feel any vibration when lightly applying the brakes while slowing down. Try cleaning out the holes in the rotor. And please report any issues to the dealer!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Marty said:


> Hmm I don't really feel any vibration when lightly applying the brakes while slowing down. Try cleaning out the holes in the rotor. And please report any issues to the dealer!


Marty, have you been going back to the dealer you bought the car from?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

neonova6 said:


> Marty, have you been going back to the dealer you bought the car from?


Nope. I go to a larger dealer that actively sponsors the Audi Club track events (Stevens Creek). The same tech that is helping with the quirks was also at the last track event giving me a ride around the track in his car with pointers!

In fact, he stopped by my car 3 or 4 times at the went to try and randomly reproduce the brake vibration.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

How's everybody's brake squeal doing? Mine is back and as dump truck sounding as ever.

I'm about ready to put in a 2-piece set of Subaru STi Brembo brake shims (since those never squeaked on my old STi).


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> How's everybody's brake squeal doing? Mine is back and as dump truck sounding as ever.
> 
> I'm about ready to put in a 2-piece set of Subaru STi Brembo brake shims (since those never squeaked on my old STi).


Mine squeal occasionally, but I don't mind it. I think it speaks to the performance of the car. Have you ever heard the brakes on a track/race car? They're ridiculously loud.

One thing I've noticed that no one has mentioned: The sound coming from the exhaust is noticeably different when the clutch pedal is fully pressed. The car idles quieter when my foot is off the clutch. But it's not the flapper, because mine isn't attached anymore. It's not a problem. It's just strange 

- Jeremy -


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

One thing I've noticed in my RS (since day-one) is transmission gear whine under moderate load in 3rd gear. This is the only gear that does this and it's subtle (I have to have the windows closed to hear it). If I have a complaint though, it's that this is is the only gear that does this - it sounds terrific!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

TopCarbon said:


> One thing I've noticed in my RS (since day-one) is transmission gear whine under moderate load in 3rd gear. This is the only gear that does this and it's subtle (I have to have the windows closed to hear it). If I have a complaint though, it's that this is is the only gear that does this - it sounds terrific!


Hmm. I haven't noticed that in mine. I'll give a listen on the way home tonight.

My R32 did this in 4th gear (DSG tranny). It sounded really cool, but I was always afraid that it was a sign that it was going to fail soon. Too many 4th gear runs on the 'Ring I guess...

- Jeremy -


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

I stopped by the dealer on my way home with the car (1,000 mile trip) and asked about the brakes. The technician said it was normal and to wash off the dust. It's typical for a track pad but then someone hear said these pads did not do that good on the track. Hmmm.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

I too am referring to a vibration when slowing. Makes you think of a warped rotor. But it's only when braking gently. Applying a harder brake makes it go away ... for a while. I think that's why it so hard right now to remember the times I've felt it, it goes away, and maybe why Marty can't reproduce it for the tech.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> Mine squeal occasionally, but I don't mind it. I think it speaks to the performance of the car. Have you ever heard the brakes on a track/race car? They're ridiculously loud.


I agree with you on the brake pads and the occasional squeak I hear. After 5000+ miles of driving it, I don't mind it at all considering the performance benefit of more aggressive pads.



- Jeremy - said:


> One thing I've noticed that no one has mentioned: The sound coming from the exhaust is noticeably different when the clutch pedal is fully pressed. The car idles quieter when my foot is off the clutch. But it's not the flapper, because mine isn't attached anymore. It's not a problem. It's just strange
> 
> - Jeremy -


Interesting, I'll need to pay closer attention to this and see if I can confirm.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TopCarbon said:


> One thing I've noticed in my RS (since day-one) is transmission gear whine under moderate load in 3rd gear. This is the only gear that does this and it's subtle (I have to have the windows closed to hear it). If I have a complaint though, it's that this is is the only gear that does this - it sounds terrific!


Huh, I've heard a spool up sound only in 3rd gear, sounds like a turbine spooling and I thought it was the turbo but maybe it is gear whine. I do love the noise though and also the fact it only happens on 3rd  This car makes so many fantastic noises


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> I too am referring to a vibration when slowing. Makes you think of a warped rotor. But it's only when braking gently. Applying a harder brake makes it go away ... for a while. I think that's why it so hard right now to remember the times I've felt it, it goes away, and maybe why Marty can't reproduce it for the tech.


Have you had drilled or slotted rotors before? I found once I installed Stoptechs on my mk1 that under very gentle braking I could definitely feel a slight pulse as the slots swept through the caliper.


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Have you had drilled or slotted rotors before? I found once I installed Stoptechs on my mk1 that under very gentle braking I could definitely feel a slight pulse as the slots swept through the caliper.


That might be it. But it comes and goes, so I would think that kind of pulsing would be always present.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

I get break squeal every so often, also under very light breaking. Back off the break, reapply, and it goes away. I also get the break pedal vibration, very minute, and ONLY when the engine is warming up. I've not noticed it once the temp readout under the turbo guage starts registering a temperature. Not that I'm implying the two are related.

I have to agree, that the engine sounds different when not in gear and revving. From what I can tell, the waste gate is held open preventing any pressure buildup. 

All in all, I still love the hell outta this car!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I have one quirk, a fast shift (i.e. WOT launch) to third sometimes gets a bit of synchro grind. No other gears, and only in third under hard conditions. Not enough to worry me.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

My observed quirks: In order to answer the telephone there doesnt appear to be an answer/end call button on the steering wheel. The door doesn't have a lock at intervals, so if you're on an incline the door closes back onto you. The boot should open once you press the release button. The button to open the boot requires one to hold it at least five seconds in order for it to pop. The brakes should've been at least 6 pistons. The Toyo's are a bit slippery and lose traction pretty easy. Clutch is a little light...that's about it for now.

She had her first bath today, very pleased with everything else; great package overall!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> My observed quirks: In order to answer the telephone there doesnt appear to be an answer/end call button on the steering wheel. The door doesn't have a lock at intervals, so if you're on an incline the door closes back onto you. The boot should open once you press the release button. The button to open the boot requires one to hold it at least five seconds in order for it to pop. The brakes should've been at least 6 pistons. The Toyo's are a bit slippery and lose traction pretty easy. Clutch is a little light...that's about it for now.
> 
> She had her first bath today, very pleased with everything else; great package overall!



The left scrolling wheel/button on the steering wheel, will answer and end calls. You don't even have to look at the NAV screen to use the BT phone, just the center info screen and the mode button, with the left scrolling wheel/button.

The boot opens with just a pull on the release. Somethings not right if its taking 5 seconds. :beer:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Mine squeal occasionally, but I don't mind it. I think it speaks to the performance of the car. Have you ever heard the brakes on a track/race car? They're ridiculously loud.
> 
> One thing I've noticed that no one has mentioned: The sound coming from the exhaust is noticeably different when the clutch pedal is fully pressed. The car idles quieter when my foot is off the clutch. But it's not the flapper, because mine isn't attached anymore. It's not a problem. It's just strange
> 
> - Jeremy -


LOL! I noticed that one when I got the car and had no idea why!! Have you already removed your flapper?? When I went to Audi a while ago they reckon the flap keeps back pressure etc and creates a vacuum or something. They thought something like that has potential to affect brakes..... Somehow..???? That part made no sense but the back pressure part does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

FYI, I just had my front rotors and front pads replaced by Audi under warranty due to excessive brake squeal that I just couldn't get to go away after repeated trips to the dealer and bedding attempts. The brakes are now completely silent, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's going to last this time!

For those that are interested in hearing the severity, I made a video:


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I have one quirk, a fast shift (i.e. WOT launch) to third sometimes gets a bit of synchro grind. No other gears, and only in third under hard conditions. Not enough to worry me.


me too here. still no clunking tho...that's weird


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

Two things:

1.) Does ANYONE know how to turn off the g*[email protected]#$%m [email protected]#$%^Ig rear parking assist beeping? It can be done via the stalk/menu in my TTS, but in the RS you can only adjust volume and tone. VCDS doesn't seem to have identified the bits (yet, if any) either.

2.) For about the first 15-20 seconds after a cold start the engine idles at 1500 or so rpm. On most other cars cold start idle is 100 to 200 (thereabouts) rpm above nominal for 10s of seconds. But, not 1500+

Has anyone else noticed seemingly too-high cold start idle?


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

32vSC said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1.) Does ANYONE know how to turn off the g*[email protected]#$%m [email protected]#$%^Ig rear parking assist beeping? It can be done via the stalk/menu in my TTS, but in the RS you can only adjust volume and tone. VCDS doesn't seem to have identified the bits (yet, if any) either.
> 
> ...


I believe the initial idle at > 1000 RPM is normal.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

32vSC said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1.) Does ANYONE know how to turn off the g*[email protected]#$%m [email protected]#$%^Ig rear parking assist beeping? It can be done via the stalk/menu in my TTS, but in the RS you can only adjust volume and tone. VCDS doesn't seem to have identified the bits (yet, if any) either.
> 
> ...


Mine cold idles pretty high too. Probably around 1500. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> Mine cold idles pretty high too. Probably around 1500.
> 
> - Jeremy -


And mine's pretty loud when it's doing so with its "always on" flap mod. I live in an old historic district where the houses are pretty close together, I always wonder if I'm waking up my neighbor when I start her up early in the morning.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

fourtunes said:


> I believe the initial idle at > 1000 RPM is normal.





- Jeremy - said:


> Mine cold idles pretty high too. Probably around 1500.


Interesting. Good to know that the fast cold idle is normal (for N=4).

Also interesting that this, likely, indicates that the RS motor is what would be called "very cold blooded." I'm going to bet though, that the high idle is due to emission regulations rather than the old-school definition of cold-blooded.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

My RS had been plaqued with the low speed brake squeal from day one. Bedding the brakes only lasted a day as the next morning the squeal would be back. My dailly drive had alot of stop lights and stop signs and people in our town start stopping for these very early (100 yards) and creep to a stop. Drove me nuts.

So I went thru all the things I could think of CRC disc brake quiet, disc brake grease, sanding rotors etc, etc. Nothing worked, so I came to the conclusion that the front pad compound is too track oriented and the wrong compound for dailly driving. Since I only track the car 2 or 3 times a year and don't believe in street racing I decided to get street pads like I used in my Mk 1 TT coupe. Bought some Raybestos PGD1001M PG Plus Premium pads for a 2010 Subaru IMPREZA STI and changed out the pads. I also cut the short wear sensor harness before the main harness plug behind the brake rotor leaving 2" of wire to connect together and removed the wear sensor harness. Bedded in the brakes and the squeal is gone, you can trail brake for ever and there is no squeal EVER! Pads have good initial bite, never had them fade on spirited runs up the mountain to Lake Tahoe, and they dust less than the OEM Audi pads.

I usually use the Raybestos ST 43 track pads for the track and the two compounds work pretty well together, so I don't have to have dedicated track rotors. Although one has to run the ST 43 pads for a day after a track day to scrub off the pad material build up before putting the street pads back on.

Audi USA customer rep called and said that Audi Germany is working on a solution to the brake squeal problem and would have an answer by the end of March. I imagine it will be a brake pad compound change.

Gordon


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

GordonM said:


> My RS had been plaqued with the low speed brake squeal from day one. Bedding the brakes only lasted a day as the next morning the squeal would be back. My dailly drive had alot of stop lights and stop signs and people in our town start stopping for these very early (100 yards) and creep to a stop. Drove me nuts.
> 
> So I went thru all the things I could think of CRC disc brake quiet, disc brake grease, sanding rotors etc, etc. Nothing worked, so I came to the conclusion that the front pad compound is too track oriented and the wrong compound for dailly driving. Since I only track the car 2 or 3 times a year and don't believe in street racing I decided to get street pads like I used in my Mk 1 TT coupe. Bought some Raybestos PGD1001M PG Plus Premium pads for a 2010 Subaru WRX STI and changed out the pads. I also cut the short wear sensor harness before the main harness plug behind the brake rotor leaving 2" of wire to connect together and removed the wear sensor harness. Bedded in the brakes and the squeal is gone, you can trail brake for ever and there is no squeal EVER! Pads have good initial bite, never had them fade on spirited runs up the mountain to Lake Tahoe, and they dust less than the OEM Audi pads.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I agree that the issue is most likely a too-aggressive pad compound and that needs to be fixed.

I had my rotors and pads replaced, and the squealing is slowly coming back again after just a few hundred miles, and I've bedded in the pads twice.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

GordonM said:


> Bedding the brakes only lasted a day


How did you bed the brakes? I did an aggressive bed-in the first week and never had problems since. You have to bed until they fade, then let the car sit overnight (no parking brake). These are closer to race pads than street pads. You can't do the usual '10 hard stops' thing.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

mageus said:


> How did you bed the brakes?


I also did the agressive bed in as you mentioned.

With all of the experimentation that I did with chamfering the OEM pads and using disk brake quiet and brake lube and sanding the rotors with 150 grit and 220 grit, I started to see brake pad material operating temperature changes. The pads would not squeal when cold and then start squealingl at a certain temperature range as they warmed up and then stop squealing when the pad got up to temperature. They were acting like some of the other race pads I have used in the past.

My problem was that my commute to work was 6 miles on surface streets 45mph max, lots of stop lights and stop signs. With the 20 degree F outside temperature the brakes would never reach the operating temperature that the squealing would stop. By the time I got to work they were squealing so bad, it made you grit your teeth. In the afternoon when it was warmer I could get the pads up to the temperature that the squealing would stop. This is why I decided that the pads were the culprit.

This showns the wear sensor harness on the US TTRS








This is the harness section that I removed.







[


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> How did you bed the brakes? I did an aggressive bed-in the first week and never had problems since. You have to bed until they fade, then let the car sit overnight (no parking brake). These are closer to race pads than street pads. You can't do the usual '10 hard stops' thing.


I did this under the instruction of my dealer master tech. The brakes are then silent for a few days, and slowly start squealing more and more as time goes on. My new brakes are now at about the level of what my original brakes were at ~1000 miles. By 7000 miles, they were unbearable.

FYI, I just got a call from Audi Corporate stating that Audi Germany is working on an "update" that is currently in testing, and that they'd give me a call on March 30th to provide more info on when that update would be available.

As some folks have mentioned, I suspect it will be a brake pad material change...


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

The temperature change with weather makes sense. I'm in CA, so that's probably why I haven't had a problem.

I've ordered some EBC yellows for the street (use Carbotechs for the track). Cheaper than OEM, but still decent for the street. We'll see how these do when the stockers run down.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Yeah I've noticed the wind buffeting at higher speeds. Is there any way around this? Does raising the windows ~2" really help? I'll have to test that out.

I saw another thread on quattroworld where a guy was having problems with wind buffeting at a track day. 

Also I wonder if earplugs could help.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I can confirm that raising the windows ~2-3" does help some. Any higher than that, and the corner workers start flagging you for the windows being too high. Oh, and a helmet helps with the buffeting.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

mageus said:


> I can confirm that raising the windows ~2-3" does help some. Any higher than that, and the corner workers start flagging you for the windows being too high. Oh, and a helmet helps with the buffeting.


I was about to start getting bent out of shape about the buffeting, but when googling I found it happens to R8 owners too. Since the TTRS is a mini R8 it seems we have to take our medicine.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

*Brake Squeal update:*
So I talked to Audi Customer service this morning and the update for different pads that was suppose to be out at the end of March will not be out until the Middle of June. Sure am glad I changed my pads without waiting for Audi to get their act together. Love these $43 Raybestos pads!!!!

Customer service was also unaware of the timing chain growl some of us have been experiencing, so I zinged them on that too. They were also unaware of any update coming for this.

Gordon


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the brake squeal: keeps folks several lengths away from the car. It is easy to modulate. I can play three different tones with the pedal. And I can make it go away with more pressure. Hell, I could probably play Mary Had a Little Lamb if I wanted to. 

The brakes just need to get warm and then the squeal goes away.

I'm not even a bit surprised by it. Big, Big Big brakes on a light-ish car that never really get warm are going to squeak. They are. Going. To. Squeak. Unless you screw with the compound and trade-off noise for dust or effectiveness.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

GordonM said:


> *Brake Squeal update:*
> So I talked to Audi Customer service this morning and the update for different pads that was suppose to be out at the end of March will not be out until the Middle of June. Sure am glad I changed my pads without waiting for Audi to get their act together. Love these $43 Raybestos pads!!!!
> 
> Customer service was also unaware of the timing chain growl some of us have been experiencing, so I zinged them on that too. They were also unaware of any update coming for this.
> ...


They told me the same thing.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

32vSC said:


> I love the brake squeal: keeps folks several lengths away from the car. It is easy to modulate. I can play three different tones with the pedal. And I can make it go away with more pressure. Hell, I could probably play Mary Had a Little Lamb if I wanted to.
> 
> The brakes just need to get warm and then the squeal goes away.
> 
> I'm not even a bit surprised by it. Big, Big Big brakes on a light-ish car that never really get warm are going to squeak. They are. Going. To. Squeak. Unless you screw with the compound and trade-off noise for dust or effectiveness.


Strangely, the squealing breaks don't bother me much. They're a bit annoying, but at least there's a good explanation for it. I talked to someone at work recently who said his R8 V10 also squeals like a stabbed piggy when the breaks are cold. I guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I understand that some people dont consider it a quirk but the buffeting can be pretty painful and it sucks when you live in a part of the country where you an run the car without a/c or heat with the windows down for most of the year. Part of the problem is only having the two windows that open(no sunroof vent or rear vent windows) and the interior dynamics of the car. The buffeting starts around 65-70 mph and continues from there, Had the same problem in my BMW (but opening the sunroof vent fixed that) and my wifes Hyundai mini SUV will do it if only two windows are open if one of the rear winodws is open 1 inch or more then it goes away. A lot of it hs to do with the exterior aerodynamics but the interior has a lot to do with it also.
The buffeting is not a deal breaker (for me) but it was an unpleasant surprise. Going to try the 2 inch window trick to see how it works.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Quisp said:


> I understand that some people dont consider it a quirk but the buffeting can be pretty painful and it sucks when you live in a part of the country where you an run the car without a/c or heat with the windows down for most of the year. Part of the problem is only having the two windows that open(no sunroof vent or rear vent windows) and the interior dynamics of the car. The buffeting starts around 65-70 mph and continues from there, Had the same problem in my BMW (but opening the sunroof vent fixed that) and my wifes Hyundai mini SUV will do it if only two windows are open if one of the rear winodws is open 1 inch or more then it goes away. A lot of it hs to do with the exterior aerodynamics but the interior has a lot to do with it also.
> The buffeting is not a deal breaker (for me) but it was an unpleasant surprise. Going to try the 2 inch window trick to see how it works.


The buffetting has been a big disappointment for me. On the track, it really is a bit painful.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

Quisp said:


> I understand that some people dont consider it a quirk but the buffeting can be pretty painful and it sucks when you live in a part of the country where you an run the car without a/c or heat with the windows down for most of the year. Part of the problem is only having the two windows that open(no sunroof vent or rear vent windows) and the interior dynamics of the car. The buffeting starts around 65-70 mph and continues from there, Had the same problem in my BMW (but opening the sunroof vent fixed that) and my wifes Hyundai mini SUV will do it if only two windows are open if one of the rear winodws is open 1 inch or more then it goes away. A lot of it hs to do with the exterior aerodynamics but the interior has a lot to do with it also.
> The buffeting is not a deal breaker (for me) but it was an unpleasant surprise. Going to try the 2 inch window trick to see how it works.


I've tried various heights, and about 2 inches work reasonably well. I usually lower the windows to where their top edge lines up with the rear interior trim now. This alleviates the buffeting enough not to be painful unless it's a windy day.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

DrDomm said:


> BTW, I love the little "prime the fuel pump" trick when starting the car...so much quicker to start once you do this.


The pump should prime when you open the drivers door, unless it's somehow different with the I5. I'd have Audi look into it.


----------

